# Race Face Sixc Kurbel gecrashed



## enforce (30. September 2013)

Moin,

Hat schon mal einer eine Sixc-Kurbel zerlegt oder war das bei mir heute eine alleinige Ausnahme? Bin bei voller Fahrt an einem Stein hängengeblieben nur hat diesmal das blöde Syntace Pedal nich nachgegeben sondern meine Kurbel. Das Teil ist kurz über der Pedalaufnahme gesplittert.


----------



## mrwulf (1. Oktober 2013)

Oha! 

Ich fahre seit rund 6 Monate eine RF Next Kurbel auf meinem CC/Marathon Bike. Bislang absolut unauffällig...aber ich bin auch noch nicht an einem Stein hängen geblieben. 

Ich denke, da ist eine Kurbel aus Karbon einfach deutlich empfindlicher als eine Alu.

Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Oktober 2013)

Wie krass bist du hängen geblieben?  Volle Fahrt = 20- 40km/h auf 0?


----------



## enforce (5. Oktober 2013)

wie schnell ist man ca auf einem flowigem Trail in Canada unterwegs? Gefühlt waren es schon 30 Sachen. Zugegeben, bei der Wucht des Einschlags hätte wahrscheinlich auch jedes andere Pedal nachgegeben


----------

